

Google released a toolkit for building and running large-scale reranking models - fintler
http://code.google.com/p/refr/
Original release announcement at: http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2012/10/refr-new-open-source-framework-for.html
======
fintler
Original announcement at: [http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2012/10/refr-
new-open-sou...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2012/10/refr-new-open-
source-framework-for.html)

